# Panhandle Inshore Fishing Club Oriole Beach



## bjl3jr8 (Jan 19, 2009)

Angler we will be having a 2X event at Oriole Beach boat ramp on Saturday May 18th. Captains meeting will be Thursday May 16th @ 6pm at Broxson Outdoors in Navarre. (2x= heaviest redfish and trout together) 1 each of the species. Entry fee will be $20 with a $25 membership or $35 for non members. Tournament check in will be at the boat ramp from 0515 to 0615 with takeoff shortly thereafter. tournament ends @ 2pm. Come join the fun boat can have up to 3 people and kayaks welcome. any questions call Bill @ 585-6806. So no matter what you fish out of come join in on the fun!


----------

